# how do i scale pic down for profile pic?



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Any graphics program (Paint) then image resize, very easy


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

jamman said:


> Any graphics program (Paint) then image resize, very easy


 :roll: Nah! the easiest way is to hold the image at approx 12ft away and photograph it [smiley=clown.gif]

Brian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try this.
http://www.resizemypicture.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If uploading from Photobucket than also has a resize option.


----------

